# quad bike sales central region



## noserhodes

hi all does anyone have any knowledge of quad bike dealers anywhere in the central area?
we are planning to buy one purely to use for any local travel as the fuel savings are substantial.
that is of course presuming you are allowed to use road legal quads, we have seen them in pt before on our travels.
any help would be appreciated thanks.
ps you dont need to actually name any dealers as i know advertising is not allowed,we just need to know if theyre readily available locally


----------



## canoeman

Yes check out Motos, Motos Usadas e Venda de Motos no Standvirtual

If page doesn't open then Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados > Motos > Pesquisar > tick box Moto 
Quadricolo > then your other criteria.


----------



## noserhodes

canoeman said:


> Yes check out Motos, Motos Usadas e Venda de Motos no Standvirtual
> 
> If page doesn't open then Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados > Motos > Pesquisar > tick box Moto
> Quadricolo > then your other criteria.


thanks canoeman i am going to have a look now on the site


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*

Hi there

The year before last we stayed in a place called Gois. There was a motorbike and music festival during late July and there where quite a few quad bikes on the road weeks before the bike festival began and ended. there is a bike shop close to the river sorry but i don't know the address. sorry i can't help but this is all i can remember. 

Fred


----------



## siobhanwf

It is possible to buy a road legal quad.


----------

